# RB30 GTR's in the U.K & Europe



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Just saw this mentioned on a thread and made me think how may RB30 GTR's are there in the U.K and Europe. 

wheres Rockabilly ??

1 Me... R34 RB30 
2


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

theres one down the road from me, wont mention who on here incase its top secret spec his going for.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

gibson said:


> Just saw this mentioned on a thread and made me think how may RB30 GTR's are there in the U.K and Europe.
> 
> wheres Rockabilly ?? here bud...lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

1 gibson... R34 RB30 
2 rockabilly, gt4094r powered homebuilt rb26/30
3 Ludders...R34 RB30 by R.I.P.S


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

think i need my own list then 
R34GTR OS GIKEN 3.2 ENGINE


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Ludders said:


> 1 gibson... R34 RB30
> 2 rockabilly, gt4094r powered homebuilt rb26/30
> 3 Ludders...R34 RB30 by R.I.P.S


4 Pupsi......R33 RB30/26 by RIPs.


How many more are there??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ole's R33 with RIPS RB30 
The R34 with Lee's old UK001 R33 RIPS RB30 
RK tuning R32 with RIPS RB30 bottom end?? Ex Mark biggers.
A few 2wd RIPS RB30 skylines
S13 RIPS RB30dett
Shortly an Irish R33 with RIPS RB33

There's a few more but I'm not sure what cars they are in.

Rob


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

5: R32 RB30 T51 Combats car which is now in Sweden

Rob title was RB30 GTR's should have said Skylines really ...do want to offend the GTS and GTS-T owners..


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Rons was a Giken RB30 IIRC.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

R32 combat have to say that Rob is correct the Red car did/dose have a Rips bottom end and to my knowledge it is still running that R.i.p.s Engine ..

Please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You might be right. I've had many a chat to ron about RB30's and I'm sure the one he bought was from RB motorsport. I remember him spinning a big end in it.

Either way, it was deffo a 3l


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Not sure on the small stuff.... but yes mate correct that the object of the thread 3ltr powered Skylines.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Rons was a Giken RB30 IIRC


Did have an OS Giken lump when it also had seq box etc, 
now has an Rips? RB30


----------



## GODFORSAKE (Nov 26, 2007)

If there is realy someone here who has had the OS GIKEN RB30 and NISSAN/RIPS RB30.. can he tell us than what are the diffs in real life and who do they compare to each other.


curious...


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

GODFORSAKE said:


> If there is realy someone here who has had the OS GIKEN RB30 and NISSAN/RIPS RB30.. can he tell us than what are the diffs in real life and who do they compare to each other.
> 
> 
> curious...


apart from about 4000 quid, the giken revs alot higher.
but to be fair when i change gear at say 6500-7000 rpm the turbo is there ready to go in the next gear,no lag superb, less engine ware too..bernie


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

Ludders said:


> 1 gibson... R34 RB30
> 2 rockabilly, gt4094r powered homebuilt rb26/30
> 3 Ludders...R34 RB30 by R.I.P.S



where is me? 
i thought the thread count rips rb30 all over the world


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Ole's R33 with RIPS RB30
> The R34 with Lee's old UK001 R33 RIPS RB30
> RK tuning R32 with RIPS RB30 bottom end?? Ex Mark biggers.
> A few 2wd RIPS RB30 skylines
> ...


Rob you miss count me 

KSA001 R34 with RIPS RB30..


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

mine has a rips rb30:flame:


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Who in Ireland is getting a Rips rb33,Rob or are you not allowed to disclose this info at the moment.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rockabilly said:


> apart from about 4000 quid, the giken revs alot higher.


The 4000 quid might be about right but the rpm definatly isn't, we've run a stock block, stock crank Nissan RB30 to well over 9000rpm repeatidly and made way over 1000bhp, here's a run of 937whp going to only 7900 at 1.8 bar, power is still climbing at 9000rpm in this engine.

YouTube - RIPS240z 1100+hp 7900rpm 27psi C16

Tell me that doesn't sound strong :smokin:

What alot of people don't seem to understand is an OSG or Nissan RB30 bottom end doesn't majicly give you alot of power, in fact the bottom end has about the LEAST to do with making power of any major part of the motor.

I would agree it apears the OSG is a stronger bottom end than the nissan but how many people genuinly need a bottom end that can cope with 1400-1500hp?

We havn't broken a stock nissan block with a stock nissan crank, with a stock cradle and used mains bolts etc with 9000+prm and around 1200hp and thats our weakest forged bottom end combination (done on purpose to try and find some limits) so untill we break it, I'm happy to stick with the far cheaper and user friendly Nissan RB30.

Just my opinion and everyone has one (like a bum hole really ) 

Rob


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

There are three of us with rb30's in gtt's in the uk all with over 650 bhp


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gibson said:


> Not sure on the small stuff.... but yes mate correct that the object of the thread 3ltr powered Skylines.


Its confirmed the old RK car has a RIPS RB30 in it now and we can remove the S13 RB30dett if its skylines only.

1. Gibson ?????? RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30


A few other UK skylines with RIPS RB30's but I'm not sure of the names.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cardiff R33 said:


> There are three of us with rb30's in gtt's in the uk all with over 650 bhp


Add yourselves to the list if you like and state what type of RB30 you have.

There's also another 2wd R33 skyline with RIPS RB30 in Ireland I've just thought of but I'm not of his name either (was done through west coast performance) so add him to the list if your adding yours.......

Rob


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Its confirmed the old RK car has a RIPS RB30 in it now and we can remove the S13 RB30dett if its skylines only.
> 
> 1. Gibson Nissan RB30
> 2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
> ...


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe that Combats was a nissan as well but he may want to confirm.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

gibson said:


> R.I.P.S NZ said:
> 
> 
> > Its confirmed the old RK car has a RIPS RB30 in it now and we can remove the S13 RB30dett if its skylines only.
> ...


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

+ 3 of my mates
1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The 4000 quid might be about right but the rpm definatly isn't, we've run a stock block, stock crank Nissan RB30 to well over 9000rpm repeatidly and made way over 1000bhp, here's a run of 937whp going to only 7900 at 1.8 bar, power is still climbing at 9000rpm in this engine.
> 
> YouTube - RIPS240z 1100+hp 7900rpm 27psi C16
> 
> ...


Agreed with Rob, though capacity can make a little more on the power side of things, but in the over all picture the bottom end is just a pump, nothing more. 

The BIG difference between the OS vs Nissan RB30 is the OS uses the rb26 block with a spacer plate and is sleeved so it bolts straight up without the need for a 4wd adapter plate. Note the os kit uses brand new everything, block, sleeves, spacer, full counter (heavier) crank, rods, pistons yada yada. Also according to OS Giken the recommened rev limit is 9000rpm. Also the other big difference is the massive price they command, who realy needs a 1400hp bottom end in anything else but a full blown drag/race car, for street use.. imho complete overkill and waste fo money





























So in saying that a OS bottom end will Rev better than a nissan rb30 is not true, just depends how much you spend on the nissan rb30 to get it to rev, but I assure you it will be less than buying the OS Kit. 

People seem to think the OS kit is superior to anything else on the market which is not true, Willall racing here in aus (8 second street tryed r32 gt-r many years ago) Bought the os kit for there car and pulled apart the motor before using it an found the tolerences between each piston to bore cleanance where different. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnmCcsCT3tA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOIcdkw9qUQ&feature=related


So its not the be all and end all of bottom ends.. and thats not even worrying about the mapping which if bad enough will break any bottom end.

Personally, I would go the nissan rb 30 route, it has been proven time ane time again that when built correctly they can rev just as well, they do work, they're alot cheaper, replacement parts are easier to get, can handle 1200hp+ which many of us are never going to need and can be tailored alot better to poeples budgets and needs.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

well going by the vid looks like it didn't slow it down any ..hahah 
very good points 
Its not just the block its the life support systems and oiling as well, so to say that one engine block is this much better over another is a bit OTT just my opinion.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

okay there are a few about, but who is running what sort of power and on what ecu? I know what a few are running but who else?

Bet only one is running a nissan ecu, with full knock control !!!!


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

gibson said:


> well going by the vid looks like it didn't slow it down any ..hahah
> very good points
> Its not just the block its the life support systems and oiling as well, so to say that one engine block is this much better over another is a bit OTT just my opinion.


With the money you could save buying say a RIPS rb30 over a OS Giken rb30 you could afford at the bare minimum a tomie oil pump and at the top end a dry sump setup and it would still come out cheaper. Oh the OS RB30 uses the the rb26 N1 block wich is thicker/stronger than the nissan rb30det block. but again strengh is added to the nissan rb30 block with a well designed 4wd adapter plate


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gibson said:


> Its not just the block its the life support systems and oiling as well, so to say that one engine block is this much better over another is a bit OTT just my opinion.


I agree, basicly they BOTH can be very good engines when setup and tuned correctly and the OSG sure does look incredibly strong.
It may be that at the very high end from 1200-1300hp onwards the OSG may hold more power without breaking but for most of us its not really important even if it could and its clear that a properly built stock nissan RB30 block/crank with forged pistons and good rods can take 8500-9000rpm+ at the 1000-1200hp level just as the OSG can.

Poor setup or mapping can kill either motor so having an OSG bottom end is not a free ticket to a bulletproof motor by any means.

It will be very interesting to see where we are at and what actually breaks when our 240z motor finally does expire, I purposefully built it weaker than any customers forged bottom end so we had some usefull information to pass on.

I think the main thing here is that many of us love the RB30 no matter who built it or what type it is.

Rob


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

We have 4 GTR's in Norway with RB30's! 

Ole's RIPS car when It comes back. :clap:

A R32 GTR with a home built RB30 (Holden)

This EndlessR built OSG RB30 time attack monster :thumbsup:








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

And this crazy R32 GTR with OSG RB30 








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Seen both of the OSG cars in action and they work really really well!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

MartinC said:


> okay there are a few about, but who is running what sort of power and on what ecu? I know what a few are running but who else?
> 
> Bet only one is running a nissan ecu, with full knock control !!!!


My R33's got the OS Giken 1-5 close ratio gearbox. HKS F-Con, Garrett T04z, and is producing 740 horses.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

Jon R32 GTR put your names to the list bloke ...that blue 32 looks sweet.. any footage of it in action.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

R32GTR add on to this list here 
1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

gibson said:


> Jon R32 GTR put your names to the list bloke ...that blue 32 looks sweet.. any footage of it in action.


None of these cars are mine so I can't do that, I wish I could tough, wouldn't mind a RB30! 

I can try to find some more pics of it!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

MartinC said:


> okay there are a few about, but who is running what sort of power and on what ecu? I know what a few are running but who else?
> 
> Bet only one is running a nissan ecu, with full knock control !!!!


mine runs nissan knock sensors, drilled them in myself,apexi power fc d-jetro manages all, 4094r powers it @ 2.5 bar around mid-late 700,s, maybe even 800:chuckle: done 5500 miles in it now since fitting in jan, used no oil, blown no oil out on track and been to 8250rpm. bernie..luv it.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> mine runs nissan knock sensors, drilled them in myself,apexi power fc d-jetro manages all, 4094r powers it @ 2.5 bar around mid-late 700,s, maybe even 800:chuckle: done 5500 miles in it now since fitting in jan, used no oil, blown no oil out on track and been to 8250rpm. bernie..luv it.


Was yours a home jobbie? Would be interested to know what u had to do as i'm just deciding weather to rebuild my rb26 or build an rb30..


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

hi mate, yes built it myself.. you need to fit a crank collar to the crank for the oil pump drive, i drilled the block to accept 12mm rb26 head studs,drill the block for the knock sensors, the location is there just not drilled,and fit a proengines 4wd sump adapter kit, also modify the bell housing to make the bolts line up, not bad really,

knock sensors here.









here you can see the sump is higher tahn the block so need drilling










4wd adapter form here. 

proengines-performance engines & cylinder heads


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

gibson said:


> R32GTR add on to this list here
> 1. Gibson Nissan RB30
> 2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
> 3. Ludders RIPS RB30
> ...


18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

bernie do you see any water/oil temp increases with the RB26 oil cooler oil filter housing still in place.. I took mine off and just straight plumbed a sandwich plate for an oil cooler and sensors?? i see only max 68deg water and 89max oil temps .


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

gibson said:


> bernie do you see any water/oil temp increases with the RB26 oil cooler oil filter housing still in place.. I took mine off and just straight plumbed a sandwich plate for an oil cooler and sensors?? i see only max 68deg water and 89max oil temps .


not really mate. oil runs at about 90 on track giving it some. have a koyo rad and n1 water pump,waters about 90 too really ..seems to love the punishment.. lol

on normal road journey water is 70-80 and oil 75-90

also worth noting guys, the position of my air bypass valve, moved it to there because its in the most stupid position to get at when all built up and needs replacing..


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

front view with gates timing belt and tensioner re-positioned


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Bernie....did you ever do a build up thread on here ?? Would love to thumb thru it :bowdown1:.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

roadie said:


> Bernie....did you ever do a build up thread on here ?? Would love to thumb thru it :bowdown1:.


no mate i didnt, to busy building engines.:smokin:

some here you may like..
http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/rockabillyrb30/?start=40


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30

another one to add to the list
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30, nearly finished just need to find the time to get the engine back in the car. oh i just love building a new house, no free time


----------



## Jonne (Nov 18, 2006)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

My old 33 i built with an OS 3.0:thumbsup:

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

The list is looking good Gents ... the saying on the shoulders of giants comes to mind... just a thought 
like a thumb really everyone has one..


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The majority of the 3.0/RB30's have been supplied by RIP's, were they supplied as bottom end's only or as complete engine's?? ready to drop in to their prospective car's. Are they running as expected?? better than
expected?? or are they short of what was expected?? Was it worth it financially??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Other than the ones we have setup, installed and tuned here, *most* of them have been short blocks only and as discussed before, the shortblock has almost nothing to do with the power it will make or how it will run etc.

Rob


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

o.k o.k I knew it was to good to be true ..but lets leave our boxing gloves at the door.. 

Pupsi its a good question and everyone has an opinion but the same question could be asked of many tuners this question could be best posted on the garages threads. R.I.P.S Rob happens to have supplied a few, but time and place ..... 
How many other tuners supply bottom ends ah all of them that i know of... What horse power do they all acheive?? for given formula/method builds. It has been said many times that he bottom end is a pump no more no less the other systems fuelling, cooling, eletrical, drive line, suspension,head and turbo make the performance package of any vehicle....change one area of the vehicle and will have an effect on every other system (big picture) If i have missed your point then please say so .. i think i may as i would be happy with what!! 700WHP pupsi...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Agreed, I just wanted to clarify that results others may get with a RIPS bottom end may differ from results we have had when we've been in charge of the entire build.

I think Pupsi has valid questions and people should answer if they want to.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

The mapping will be the major influence on the motor, I should imagine. Some tuners map safely and get a lower figure, while others map to the limit of the motor specification and get a bigger number. Then again, some tuners totally overdo it and you end up with a motor with the life expectancy of a grenade.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Very good thread you have going on here :smokin::smokin:

You still can't beat the good old 2.8 a proven fact in the GTR :chuckle::chuckle:



Mick:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> You still can't beat the good old 2.8 a proven fact in the GTR :chuckle::chuckle:


Lol, your probably right but there's no harm in trying to find out even if it does end in disaster :runaway::runaway::runaway:

Whats your best time and mph on the same run to try and beat Mick? 

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Very good thread you have going on here :smokin::smokin:
> 
> You still can't beat the good old 2.8 a proven fact in the GTR :chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> ...



Mick

The Heat Treatments car is out again next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

pupsi said:


> The majority of the 3.0/RB30's have been supplied by RIP's, were they supplied as bottom end's only or as complete engine's?? ready to drop in to their prospective car's. Are they running as expected?? better than
> expected?? or are they short of what was expected?? Was it worth it financially??


I am quite happy to give my opinion on this as I am probably the only person to have purchased two R.I.P.S RB30s. The first one was sent over in a crate and set up in the UK. The whole affair was a shambles.Worse luck I allowed a 'Tuner' that was not capable of setting it up properly.

....Set up?? more like a **** up !!

By the time I realised it and took the car to Tweenie Rob it was too late, the engine had been ruined.

I then sent the whole car to NZ and let R.I.P.S start again, now I have a car that makes me wish I had sent it to R.I.P.S first time. At Ten of the Best this year it was the fastest Skyline there (road legal) and I did not do one clean run as it was the first time I had driven it and I just kept making mistakes. I would say it puts out about 1000hp atw 1200hp atf. I will be better next season and that a promise!

For value for money and quality of build I don't think you are going to find a better RB30. 

And one more thing, believe it or not it still drives no problem whatsoever on the road!

I trust GTArt, Tweenie Rob and Abbey in my area, other people will have their own opinions I am sure.

Jeff.


.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> I will be better next season and that a promise!




That's the ticket, Ludders :thumbsup:

No pressure....................but.....................it's 9's next year isn't it, Jeff?


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. ben_r34 RSP RB30 R34GTT
25. Cardiff R33 RSP RB30 R34GTT
26. Bubble RSP RB30 R34GTT


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Lol, your probably right but there's no harm in trying to find out even if it does end in disaster :runaway::runaway::runaway:
> 
> Whats your best time and mph on the same run to try and beat Mick?
> 
> Rob



In the first few tests we managed a 8.21 @ 176.5 mph in a GTR 4wd.

And what does DISASTER mean?? Does it mean your trying :clap::clap::clap:
Nothing wrong with that and fair play to you. Things go wrong and thing's go right. It's all on the day as you well know.

Back to the 2.8 we have only started to tickle it loads more to come.

You should build a 3.0l gtr Drag car to compete with us in the UK it would be awesome.:thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> You should build a 3.0l gtr Drag car to compete with us in the UK it would be awesome


That would depend on if I had just painted something and had the option 
1 / go to the drags
2 / watch the paint dry
3 / watch drifting

Be a hard call but I would most likely watch the paint dry.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

m6beg said:


> You should build a 3.0l gtr Drag car to compete with us in the UK it would be awesome.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Mick



An awful lot of people would like to see that  

I know I would


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

GT-R Glenn said:


> That would depend on if I had just painted something and had the option
> 1 / go to the drags
> 2 / watch the paint dry
> 3 / watch drifting
> ...



Yeah, but you spend all day playing in the mud Glenn :runaway:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

A lot more tarmac than mud matey ....
New cars going to be awesome ....

The only thing that floats my boat at the drags are top fuel cars and maybe now some of the top import cars.
But it would be a pretty boring place if we were all the same, so each to his own etc: etc:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I quite like a bit of rally actually, I used to love the old Ford Escorts when I was a kid. The Mexico is still a brilliant little car, except the fact that all the chavs tried to copy it and failed miserably uke:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> In the first few tests we managed a 8.21 @ 176.5 mph in a GTR 4wd.


Awesome, I'll be a very happy man if I get even close to either of those.



m6beg said:


> And what does DISASTER mean?? Does it mean your trying :clap::clap::clap:


We are always trying, lol. The motor sure seems fine at this stage and if I blow it into a million bits going for low 8s or a 7 then I wouldn't be upset at all considering what it is and what its already done so far 
Imagine if we actually do quite well with it???  what then???



m6beg said:


> You should build a 3.0l gtr Drag car to compete with us in the UK it would be awesome.:thumbsup:


Yeah that would be awesome and I may just do that sometime, just as it would be awesome if you came here and raced yours against Reece etc.

At this stage we'll have to just compare times/mph on legal tracks and keep egging each other on. :squintdan:squintdan

Rob


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

the only problem with these treads is you oz boys always want to turn it into a O S GIKEN bashing thread,so what if it does cost more ????.you guys over there seem to have a lot of RB30,s laid about, over hear we haven't .people will buy a engine based on all sorts of reasons,if you have a limited budget the RB 30 looks a cheap buy,is,nt there some one in the UK doing RB30,s Evan cheaper than rips.all this post your figures up and how fast has yours gone blah blah blah is getting boring now . I HAVE A OS GIKEN 3.2 BUT I DONT WANT TO BRAG TO THE WORLD ABOUT IT .debate is what we wont not willy waving mines bigger than yours and cost less or more.whats the point in spending all that money on a RB30 engine and standing in mcdonalds car park with it .there's only two people on here who i can think have RB30 engines and track day them from time to time and both then owners built them themselves,most of the people who use there cars and would justify having a RB or OS engine or building and tuning them don't come on here shouting about it because they have nothing to prove and better things to do with there time


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

nismoman said:


> the only problem with these treads is you oz boys always want to turn it into a O S GIKEN bashing thread,so what if it does cost more ????.you guys over there seem to have a lot of RB30,s laid about, over hear we haven't .people will buy a engine based on all sorts of reasons,if you have a limited budget the RB 30 looks a cheap buy,is,nt there some one in the UK doing RB30,s Evan cheaper than rips.all this post your figures up and how fast has yours gone blah blah blah is getting boring now . I HAVE A OS GIKEN 3.2 BUT I DONT WANT TO BRAG TO THE WORLD ABOUT IT .debate is what we wont not willy waving mines bigger than yours and cost less or more.whats the point in spending all that money on a RB30 engine and standing in mcdonalds car park with it .there's only two people on here who i can think have RB30 engines and track day them from time to time and both then owners built them themselves,most of the people who use there cars and would justify having a RB or OS engine or building and tuning them don't come on here shouting about it because they have nothing to prove and better things to do with there time



I agree, and I have nevr bashed OSG, quite the opersite actually.

Might pay to look at your signature before you say you don't like to brag though!! :chuckle::chuckle:

Just a wind up:bowdown1::bowdown1: I'm sure your car is very worthy of your signature, back to the list..................

Rob


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

.........


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

nismoman said:


> the only problem with these treads is you oz boys always want to turn it into a O S GIKEN bashing thread,so what if it does cost more ????.you guys over there seem to have a lot of RB30,s laid about, over hear we haven't .people will buy a engine based on all sorts of reasons,if you have a limited budget the RB 30 looks a cheap buy,is,nt there some one in the UK doing RB30,s Evan cheaper than rips.all this post your figures up and how fast has yours gone blah blah blah is getting boring now . I HAVE A OS GIKEN 3.2 BUT I DONT WANT TO BRAG TO THE WORLD ABOUT IT .debate is what we wont not willy waving mines bigger than yours and cost less or more.whats the point in spending all that money on a RB30 engine and standing in mcdonalds car park with it .there's only two people on here who i can think have RB30 engines and track day them from time to time and both then owners built them themselves,most of the people who use there cars and would justify having a RB or OS engine or building and tuning them don't come on here shouting about it because they have nothing to prove and better things to do with there time




Try looking at the RIPS build threads, as soon as Rob @ RIPS says something about his motors, all the OS Giken fanboys come out of the woodwork and slag RIPS off. So I think your first statement is way off, all the flak comes straight from the fanboys as soon as Rob posts anything about his motors. 

The only reason I can think of for someone doing that, is tuner jealousy. Jealous that people are prepared to send their cars halfway round the world to a tuner instead of being sent to the distributor of OS Giken. So the fanboys post and try to make RIPS motors look inferior, but judging by the times they've run, they are right on the money.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

nismoman said:


> I HAVE A OS GIKEN 3.2 BUT I DONT WANT TO BRAG TO THE WORLD ABOUT IT .



OOPS...too late!! You just did.

If this particular thread is of no interest to you why come along and crap on it. Just leave it alone and let the people taking part enjoy it.

Jeff

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Boosted said:


> That's the ticket, Ludders :thumbsup:
> 
> No pressure....................but.....................it's 9's next year isn't it, Jeff?


You bet!!


.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> You bet!!
> 
> 
> .




Good lad :chuckle:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Nobody so far has answered my questions on my last post. I spent a lot of money, getting my engine to the spec for it, to do what I wanted from it, in the process I also bought an OS Giken 1-5 close ratio gearbox to be able to safely handle the extra power. I didn't spend all that money just so that I can say, I have this and I have that, and polish it and have it looking nice (mollycoddled) as I know a lot of people do (not directed at anyone here) Believe me, I drive my car to the max of it's capabilities and mine, when I think it's safe to do so. When I collected the car back from Tweenierob recently, I road tested it to the maximum that circumstances would allow so that I would know that it was capable of doing what I expected from it. At 170mph the dump valves were staying open, so it's back with Tweenierob, point is, I want the car to be able to perform to the level that is expected from it according to the amount I've spent on it. I expect the car to be able to exceed 200mph, which I'm confident that it will, it got to 170 with ease. How many people have spent large amounts of money on their Skyline and are enjoying driving it, rather than owning a showpiece?? I for one, enjoy driving it, if it's looking good in the process, thats a bonus. Main purpose for the expenditure is the enhanced driving experience.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a good move pupsi, installing the OS Giken gearset. Did you do the shaft as well?

I personally think that's the way to go with road GTR's, especially as all we hear about is broken OS Giken sequential boxes. 

It's a shame, but I think those gearsets are discontinued now, the places I looked at in Japan seem to say so anyway.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> the only problem with these treads is you oz boys always want to turn it into a O S GIKEN bashing thread


Rob ....

Why did you even reply to this ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob ....
> 
> Why did you even reply to this ?


Actually, now you mention it, it was a bit silly of me, he clearly wasn't directing anything towards me as I'm not from Oz at all, in fact, I'm pretty sure NZ is a whole different country?? :nervous::nervous:

lets get back to the list................

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Theres a big difference between bashing a motor and discussing the difference between two nismoman. If I could afford an OS Giken RB30, I would buy one, and I live in australia. You are right in saying that there's alot of factors that poeple have to take into consideration, how redily availiable blocks are ect, and we/nz have obviously an advantage in getting these parts, but ask yourself this, if nissan rb motors were redily and easy to source in the UK would you have considered a nissan rb30 over the OS Giken? 

Both long blocks are great if built correctly no doubt about it, but for a road car i still think the OS RB30 is way overkill and money could be spent on other things to improve the car, but each to thier own.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

DYNAMIX i personally would not have considered a Rb 30 over the OS GIKEN i suppose if i lived in OZ or NZ i may have ,your very lucky over there to have a tuner such as RIPS who in my opinion turns out some fantastic work at a very reasonable price,over here in the UK we have a tuner who happens to be the only OS GIKEN dealer outside japan who is actively involved in developing engines and gearboxes along side OS GIKEN who as some people may know has vast knowledge of racing and developing skylines and working with Nissan and lots of the very well known people.the difference being is the UK tuner chooses to keep a low profile and just carry on regardless of what every one else is doing,which is how i am in a lot of ways i have one of the only OS GIKEN 3.2 engine which i,ve owned for sometime now,which i did not brag or public is about when i was having it built and developed. I think the forum only benefits from posts about engine builds and what people are up to ,but there are lots of people doing various things that they don't publicise ,which is fine if people do want to public es what there doing .the point about people knocking the OS engine against the RB engine was probably more suited to tread were someone was saying the bore and stroke is all wrong.i,ve never drove a RB 30 engined car ,but i have driven the OS GIKEN engined car and what a fantastic engine which i,m sure is equally true of the RB30 yes threes a vast difference in price but that is true of any parts ,rob is able to offer a fantastic service to his customers at a price ,in the UK prices seem to be more expensive ,i personally think there reasonable ,try tacking any car to a main dealer if you want to be ripped of .the point i,m trying to make is people cant really make a comparison because prices are at opposite ends of the globe and the cars are built and tuned by different tuners so really there the only people who can make a true comparison,not all the so called experts who just want to say this is better than that because they think this and that based on some shit they have read on the Internet 
no offense intended boys BACK ON THE TREAD TOPIC:wavey:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I see that I am on the list already, thanks for whoever did that as I seemed to have missed this thread!

I am massively proud to own a R.I.P.S RB30 (Garrett T04Z) and since the return of my car it has performed flawlessly and not missed a beat, first start up after 8 weeks on a boat it was perfect and has been since. 

To answer Pupsi's questions the car has done everything I asked for and far more, I can honestly say that I have no regrets whatsoever sending it over and would do it again readily.

Cheers a more than happy Sparks.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Big well done to all the 3.0l people :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Mick


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat ????? RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Nismo man , is English your second language ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Nismo man , is English your second language ?


Glenn.

Please stop having a go mate. Yea Nismo man's typing is bad. But if you had his knowledge in life you wouldn't be posting that shit.

Leave it please.

Lets talk about 2.8's ahhh sorry 3.0l:thumbsup:

Mick


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> But if you had his knowledge in life you wouldn't be posting that shit


No idea what that means, Im not agreeing or disagreeing, I just thought both his post's were ratherlongwithoutanyobvious punctuation which in turn makesthem rather hard to read .....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We all know your 2.8 is actually a RB30 Mick, come on confess to us all, hahahhahaha


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Lets talk about 2.8's
> 
> Mick



2.8, Mick? 

I never knew you had such a tiny one :chuckle:

That couldn't even be used as a starter for the pro-mod. Mind you, that's 648ci, just over ten and a half litres-ish, or thereabouts 

At least with a little motor, it's not going to put you into the wall as violently as the pro-mod did on that video I sent you.   :runaway:


Good grief..............is that the time :nervous:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Why the ???? in Combats RB30??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Why the ???? in Combats RB30??


just because we wern't sure if it was an OSG, nissan/homebuilt or Nissan/RIPS RB30.

Add what you have and re-post the updated list if you like

Rob


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

ok Rob beat me and I didn't see his post

Removed!

.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

somebody cut three of us off the list

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. Neogtr rips uk001 engine 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Ben RSP RB30 GTT
25. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
26. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT

mine is still being run in but so far so good, nissan RB30 with garrett T04z!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry.

:nervous:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

combat is just saying was yours a Nissan or a OSG ..i'm sure it was nissan


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

10 and 17 look like duplicates???


.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the support mick:thumbsup:
and yes well spotted my English writing and grammar is shit,doesn't bother me in the slightest because it hasn't stopped me from becoming a self made millionaire.
any way back on to the tread topic:clapersonally i'm surprised at how many 3 liters there are about i wonder now if there the most common stroker kit???


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm saying sorry for cropping the bottom off the list in my copy/paste.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> 10 and 17 look like duplicates???
> 
> 
> .


Correct, probably best to remove No10 next time someone adds to the list.....

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Done it for you guys :thumbsup: I have sorted all your problems out in one clean swoop.:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

1. THE DADDY 2.8 HIGH DECK
2.
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 
22. 
23. 
24. 
25. 
26.








































Now who's your Daddy 


Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha in comes Mick stirring it up again

surprise surprise! lol


gotta love it!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

G40tee said:


> haha in comes Mick stirring it up again
> 
> surprise surprise! lol
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::clap::clap::clap:

Good shit these 3.0l baby's 


Mick


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> RB30 GTR's in the U.K & Europe


Whats a 2.8 ?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Whats a 2.8 ?


What you don't know?

I thought you knew everything?

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

your 2.8 is just a detuned RIPS RB30 isn't it?? :runaway: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry for the dumb questions Rob, but what the the most cost effective/bang for your buck way to increase the displacement of an RB30 ???:runaway:
3.1 or 3.2 in mind.....
Kev.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

roadie said:


> Sorry for the dumb questions Rob, but what the the most cost effective/bang for your buck way to increase the displacement of an RB30 ???:runaway:
> 3.1 or 3.2 in mind.....
> Kev.


There isn't one. You need a new crank, rods, pistons. The Supra guys are doing 3.4's out of the 2J block. Its the favorite of the Huge turbo, 1000+ hp cars.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

roadie said:


> Sorry for the dumb questions Rob, but what the the most cost effective/bang for your buck way to increase the displacement of an RB30 ???:runaway:
> 3.1 or 3.2 in mind.....
> Kev.


I've heard of a guy who offset ground his bigends and ran some smaller shell with custom rods and got out to 3.1, a fair bit of work though and I'm not sure I'd want *smaller* big end shells in a good RB30 but anyway thats what he did.

Other than that you'd really need to do a stroker crank or possibly one of our big bore RB30s we are working on atm,

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry M6Beg
I will explain.
the thread title =


> RB30 GTR's in the U.K & Europe


therefore, 
whats a 2.8 (in reference to the thread title)

Hope thats clear now.
I don't know everything, just most thing's.....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

For high HP, the small the bearing diameter, the better as long as it will sustain the loading. There is less friction on the smaller dia. It's an area/friction thing.
Drag engine builters have been doing it for decaded.
For a road car, it's not really an issue.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> For high HP, the small the bearing diameter, the better as long as it will sustain the loading. There is less friction on the smaller dia. It's an area/friction thing.
> Drag engine builters have been doing it for decaded.
> For a road car, it's not really an issue.


Mmmmmmmmm not sure on that but not saying your wrong either.

A smaller bearing getting the same hp/rpm load will be getting more psi of pressure on its surface area which to me would mean its under more load and it could wear out/fail faster.

As you say, "as long as it will sustain the loading" weather thats actually realistic for a reasonably long life engine or not is what I'm unsure of.

Rob


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

The RB30 is the DADDY 2.8 is mummys pushchair ..MUUUUHHHHHaaaaa 


1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. next RB30add here
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, Rips RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Ben RSP RB30 GTT
25. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
26. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

yeah... have also seen the RB30 crank bigend reduced ....That bloke in Nz seems to have no problems in his Green S15 from memory ?? brave !!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

gibson said:


> yeah... have also seen the RB30 crank bigend reduced ....That bloke in Nz seems to have no problems in his Green S15 from memory ?? brave !!


Mmmmm, he rang me a couple of weeks ago and said he was having quite a few problems with it, not sure if it had anything to do with pin diameter itself or just the usual oil pump problems, in any case, IMHO, I really can't see the point in messing with the stock pins and rods etc to get a little extra capacity when the RB30 can make so much power very easily just as it is, just my opinion but I spose if guys like him didn't give these things a go we'd never know, so :thumbsup: to him.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive mapped two 3.4 supra engines, one yesterday funnily enough...

The torque is rediculous, ive just finished a 2.8 stroker with a T88 38GK and the difference between that and the 3.4 FFS!

The other one was with a GT4718R, 1300rwhp!! hopefully makin an appearance in the HKS drags next year. I'd love a high revving BIG capacity (3.4-3.6)engine in my car!

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What sort of rpm are they turning the 3.4 to at 1300whp Rob?
1300whp is crazy, C16 and ALOT of boost?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Ive mapped two 3.4 supra engines, one yesterday funnily enough...
> 
> The torque is rediculous, ive just finished a 2.8 stroker with a T88 38GK and the difference between that and the 3.4 FFS!
> 
> ...


Just get a 2.8 high deck Rob 7's for sure:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Just get a 2.8 high deck Rob 7's for sure:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Mick


pmsl what do you mean 7s for sure, you didn't get 7s??? lol besides, I'd rather beat your time with a dirty old taxi motor mate :thumbsup:

thank god the windups are back, this forum was dead for a while there.


Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I dont really use C16 tbh, theres so many better options out there now (a bit old school).
Cant knock that it works, but fuels have moved on IMO.

9500rpm on the 47 and 8250 on the 38GK, the T88 engine really didnt need the revs.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> pmsl what do you mean 7s for sure, you didn't get 7s??? lol besides, I'd rather beat your time with a dirty old taxi motor mate :thumbsup:
> 
> thank god the windups are back, this forum was dead for a while there.
> 
> ...


AHHHH You can only beat my time if you run the same car IE GTR?

Always remember that :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

And you can run a Taxi or two if you want 

Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> I dont really use C16 tbh, theres so many better options out there now (a bit old school).
> Cant knock that it works, but fuels have moved on IMO.


Too true, a chap I know got his 1.8litre Mitsi tuned on Q16 recently and ended up with quite substantial gains over C16 - it made ~620whp on it, can't remember what it was running on a C16 but it was definitely under 600whp... it was previously running in the tens and ended up running a very messy flat 10 with a "I really should be running 9s" trap speed.

Should get some of that stuff into the 240 when upgrade the fuel system, Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> AHHHH You can only beat my time if you run the same car IE GTR?
> 
> Always remember that :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Mick


Weight is weight no matter what body its in:chuckle::GrowUp:

You never know though, the old taxi motor might end up in a GTR one day then we can compare apples with apples aye mate :thumbsup:

Fully water cooled stock block (no block filler), stock crank, 20 year old taxi/forklift motor on C16 against a big $$ race bred drag motor on VP or Meth, should be interesting for sure.......:wavey:

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Dunno how the "grow up" got in my above post, was suppose to be 2 chuckles.........


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Ive mapped two 3.4 supra engines, one yesterday funnily enough...
> 
> The torque is rediculous, ive just finished a 2.8 stroker with a T88 38GK and the difference between that and the 3.4 FFS!
> 
> ...


Whats the bore v stroke size on the 3.4L 2J Rob? Also, when does the boost come on with the GT47xx turbo.. been very interested in these since the usa supra guys have been doing them, would be nice to get some feedback from the actual tuner though!


----------



## SafT (May 20, 2004)

Unrelated, but since they were mentioned in this thread already - TR - any idea how well a 22cm 38GK would go on a 2.6l motor?  i picked one up cheap a while back so thats going back on instead of the 34d.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I will let you know very shortly, i have a 2.6 on the engine stand with a GK on it. The housing is the 20cm rather than the 22cm though.
Its for a Slovakian guy, chances are i wont get to drive it but i'll post up dyno graphs once the car comes back after running in.
TBh i'm not expecting it to be very responsive lol, but it suits the Cheq guy perfectly.
My honest thoughts are that the 22cm GK would be a nuisance on anything other than a drag 2.6.


ON the supras... i had this convo with someone late last night, i mistook the logs and quoted the boost threshold as lower than it actually was. The GT4718 pulled 1.2bar at 5300 and 3.2bar at 6100. As soon as the boost touched 1.8bar the turbo seemed to wake up.
I only assembled the long engine, all of the parts were supplied by the garage owner so i'm unsure of the bore vs stroke. Both kits were Brian crower, the info may on his website.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Stock 2JZ is 86 mm x 86 mm with a deck height of 8.620 inches.

3.4 stroker from BC 87 x 94 mm


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Interesting bore vs stroke, i need more capacity!!

Rob


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

tweenierob said:


> Interesting bore vs stroke, i need more capacity!!
> 
> Rob



All the Supra guys are doing it.... is that like saying " all the cool kids are doing it" ?

I think this guy might need some more displacement to get this GT5591 to spool on a 2.6.

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: RB26 GT5591 Build Up


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

No shit man!! 

No need....

Rob


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tyndago said:


> All the Supra guys are doing it.... is that like saying " all the cool kids are doing it" ?
> 
> I think this guy might need some more displacement to get this GT5591 to spool on a 2.6.
> 
> Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: RB26 GT5591 Build Up


Wow... thats the biggest turbo i've ever seen squeezed into a gt-r engine bay, and quite possibly the worst responive one aswell. Do you know what that guy is aiming to do with the car, because anything else but full on drag is a total waste imho. 

An another note spoolimports.com is developing a 3.3L crank/stroker kit for the RB30. Here is a quote from the owner of spool imports on skylinesaustraila who is making them up. Hope he doesn't mind me quoting from the SAU posts. 



> My stroker crank is getting closer.
> The drawing is finished .Final measurements are 93mm stroke - this will make 3317cc with a 1mm over bore. I will also make a 95mm stroke 3388 cc( but the block will require a little clearancing )
> Custom rods will be needed also, these will be I beams and come in the kit as well as pistons.
> The first crank should be here early next year.
> ...


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Dynamix said:


> Wow... thats the biggest turbo i've ever seen squeezed into a gt-r engine bay, and quite possibly the worst responive one aswell. Do you know what that guy is aiming to do with the car, because anything else but full on drag is a total waste imho.
> 
> An another note spoolimports.com is developing a 3.3L crank/stroker kit for the


Its actually in a 240SX(UScar) - S13. Drag racing and the Texas Mile...

SW did 241 mph in the last Texas Mile event. 

Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Toyota Supra at the Texas Mile 241.8 mph


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

tyndago said:


> Its actually in a 240SX(UScar) - S13. Drag racing and the Texas Mile...
> 
> SW did 241 mph in the last Texas Mile event.
> 
> Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog: Toyota Supra at the Texas Mile 241.8 mph



Jesus thats alot of speed, dont know how safe i'd feel in an rps13 chassis with the gt55/rb26 combo!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Dynamix said:


> Jesus thats alot of speed, dont know how safe i'd feel in an rps13 chassis with the gt55/rb26 combo!


I don't think that most things would feel safe at 230+ mph. Aki from Garage Bomber said he was going to take his R32 GT-R out to the Texas mile next year. He thinks he will go 200 mph+.


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

gibson said:


> The RB30 is the DADDY 2.8 is mummys pushchair ..MUUUUHHHHHaaaaa
> 
> 
> 1. Gibson Nissan RB30
> ...


interesting list.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

boomerkk said:


> interesting list.


Yes it is but there is a Baby blue R32 missing off the list lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> Yes it is but there is a Baby blue R32 missing off the list lol


Spot 17 is free.

Are any of the RSP RB30s 4wd?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Either 18 or 8 is free also as they are the same car lol

Rob


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

which shop has done the most conversions? 

from the list, sky-engineering and rising sun have both done 3 cars...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

boomerkk said:


> which shop has done the most conversions?
> 
> from the list, sky-engineering and rising sun have both done 3 cars...


And RIPS have done more than them both added together...


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

matt j said:


> And RIPS have done more than them both added together...


No I mean shops in the UK - which shops install the RIPS engines?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

boomerkk said:


> which shops install the RIPS engines?


At a guess, anyone you want in the current climate. :nervous:


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

matt j said:


> At a guess, anyone you want in the current climate. :nervous:


Sorry for my tenses.

I meant who install*ed* the RIPS engines?

Just wondering which shop has got the most experience with the rb30.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Apart from RIPS themselves, Abbey and Perfect-Touch have installed them I think.


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

matt j said:


> Apart from RIPS themselves, Abbey and Perfect-Touch have installed them I think.


Ah thanks! that was what I was after.

So

Abbey - ? units of RB30
Perfect touch - ? units of RB30
Sky engineering - 3 units of RB30
Rising Sun - 3 units of RB30


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We have supplied abbey with a few 30s, Sky engineering with a few RB30s and quite a few parts so there engines are RIPS not Sky (unless they have done there own as well?) , I also think we have possibly sold rsp RB30s?, but I'd have to check.
Perfect touch has done an conversion with one of my 30s and so has Tweenie and probably a few others.

Can also add 2 more RIPS RB30s through west coast performance in Ireland.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30 
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. next RB30 here
25. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
26. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
27. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

good to see, more out there than i thought! what about another poll or similar with peoples power figures, best that would be pretty awesome


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardiff R33 said:


> good to see, more out there than i thought! what about another poll or similar with peoples power figures, best that would be pretty awesome


Yes, I'm sure people would also be interested in mileage done on the engine currently...

I've heard some of the high power RB30s have exceeded 40,000 miles already.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

2 Rips RB30 for us @ Abbey with the added Abbey twist , 1 in my 34 and 1 in a 32.


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Abbey M/S said:


> 2 Rips RB30 for us @ Abbey with the added Abbey twist , 1 in my 34 and 1 in a 32.


Didn't know you did a Rips rb30 in a r32? Whose one is that?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

He will let us know if he wants to.


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Abbey M/S said:


> He will let us know if he wants to.


Ah confidentiality... no worries.

Can I ask if he's on this list?

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. next RB30 here
25. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
26. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
27. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

no not on the list


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*RB30*

It is supposed to be the old boy that has alzheimers LOL.

There is also a certain GTS and an R32 with an OSG 9/10 yrs ago.

Tony


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

yeah ben with the other R34 GTT RB30 has done over 40k, any problems with peoples and this is not to dig at tuners just wondering as think alot of UK tuners are stil llearning the differences with RB30's, breathing etc as they seem to loose oil


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

True, I'm in a tricky spot from time to time as its all very well selling a bottom end, a bare long motor or even a complete engine, but that is just the start, there are alot of little things and "tricks" that help along the way and although I'm happy to offer advise and what I have found to work, I have absolutly no control over how a motor could be installed, setup or mapped. 

We have done so many I have lost count and been through pretty much every combination you could imagine, our very first stock internal RB30 which ran 10.2s with around 650-700bhp about 6 or 7 years ago, is still going strong now with around 60,000 miles on it, even our 1300-1400hp 7.8 second stock block, stock crank RB30 is over 18 months old, still going strong, as I say to anyone who buys a motor from me, its all in the setup and tune, period.

Rob


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, on the flip side, would it be fair to say that the rb30 bottom end is as hard to damage as a 2jz-gte bottom end? (sorry for the 2jz mention uke: :chuckle


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I actually had a close look at the 2jz bottom end for the first time the other day expecting to see some massivley braced block and cradle etc but it wasn't the case at all, it had a crank that looked almost identicle in design to the RB30, the block didn't look anything special and it had 7 seperate mains caps, not even a full cradle like a RB30 so I couldn't see any obvious reasons why a 2j should be any better of a starting point than the RB30, maybe the 2j heads start off better, who knows?

One thing I will say though which I think is the reason why so many people "think" the 2j is so much better is the fact that there's plenty of yanks with lots of money to throw at 2js, they no dought have blown a few up and we hear about 1500hp quite regularly now, BUT, they do not have RB30's and no-one I know of has really had big money to throw at RB30s to REALLY push the limits, I havn't broken my 7.8 engine and it has to be pushing 1300-1400hp and we run it to 10,000rpm at times, maybe it would go 1500, 1600, or more, who knows??

Once again, I think the main thing is having someone who really knows what they are doing, install and map an engine and then you'd be surprised what alot of engines might be able to handle.

Just my 2p.

Rob


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

I would have to agree the 2jz has just seen more youtube time so it maybe a miss understanding that its any better then the RB30. 

The other thing that i would like to ask Nissan is WHY was the R34 not fitted with the RB30 In 1999 it should have been the engine installed to really take the supra out of contension.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Our new chassis WILL be able to handle as much power as we can throw at it so I will be starting to really lean on the RB30 engines but keeping them fully water cooled, on petrol (not meth) and we'll start to find some weaknesses with any luck.

The initial goal is 6s/200 with a motor that could come out and go straight into a street car, I think we might have enough power to do it already if I can drive the bloody thing, then we'll wind it up from there to distruction and see what goes first.

Rob


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

gibson said:


> I would have to agree the 2jz has just seen more youtube time so it maybe a miss understanding that its any better then the RB30.
> 
> The other thing that i would like to ask Nissan is WHY was the R34 not fitted with the RB30 In 1999 it should have been the engine installed to really take the supra out of contension.


I think the rb30 hasn't had the recognition due to the fact that it was never fitted to a proper flagship performance car, whereas the 2jz was chosen for a whole generation of Toyota's flagship performance Supra.

I think Rob's work over the years has been instrumental in pushing forward the rb30 as a superb engine for big power. 

On the other hand, I'm not sure any purists or Nissan bigwigs would want the rb30 over the rb26 in a gtr.. the rb26 carries all the sporting heritage going back to the r32s.

(luckily I'm neither a purist or a Nissan bigwig LOL...and neither are many of the guys here I reckon)


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

rips, do you remember how many rb30s have you shipped to the UK either in a complete car or just engines?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

boomerkk said:


> rips, do you remember how many rb30s have you shipped to the UK either in a complete car or just engines?


Not exactly sure without going back through years of paperwork, but probably at least 10 more than is on the list.

We've also sent them to UAE, Aussie, USA, Canada, costa rica, Netherlands, Germany, Norway and more I can't think of.

Rob


----------



## chopper33 (May 23, 2009)

i am number 17 ha ha ha.only just informed of this forum.hope it ok that it in a gtst


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

Abbey M/S said:


> no not on the list


By some strange twist of fate, I have found him!


Magnificient spec....


----------



## Ramius83 (Mar 10, 2010)

I AM GAY


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

I Still have my OS 3ltr!!
was in my race car but now a expensive door stop due to regs in racing series
and 1 of my customers has a OS 3.1 T88GK in a 33GTR


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

RKTuning said:


> I Still have my OS 3ltr!!
> was in my race car but now a expensive door stop due to regs in racing series
> and 1 of my customers has a OS 3.1 T88GK in a 33GTR


Bayside GTR and RKtuning cars are the same car , Mark Biggers MGTR put the Rips 3.0ltr in it after buying it from me with a 2.6 lump


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine is dead and buried.


----------



## Ramius83 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm, someone used my computer at work and posted the above post. Sorry guys.......


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
25. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
26. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30
27. Leeroy25 - UK built Nissan RB30 with RB26 head in a R33 GT-R
28. mambastu - UK built Nissan RB30 (from R31) with RB26 head in a R32 GT-R


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
25. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
26. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30
27. Leeroy25 - UK built Nissan RB30 with RB26 head in a R33 GT-R
28. mambastu - UK built Nissan RB30 (from R31) with RB26 head in a R32 GT-R
29. muzzer2002- rips rb30 bottom end c/w ric wood rb26 head in a 33 gtr still no finished lol


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30
18. RK TUNING RIPS RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
25. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
26. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30
27. Leeroy25 - UK built Nissan RB30 with RB26 head in a R33 GT-R
28. mambastu - UK built Nissan RB30 (from R31) with RB26 head in a R32 GT-R
29. muzzer2002- rips rb30 bottom end c/w ric wood rb26 head in a 33 gtr still no finished lol
30.Andyh - being built by me to go in my r32gtr

__________________
muzzer2002 is offline Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess you added me Mambastu.. Just seen this! Is yours on the road now? Mine is no longer in my care sadly but is still in the UK!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mine is long gone. Dismantled i think.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

didn't realise the OSG engine was so rare :wavey:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30
18. RK TUNING OSG RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS? Nissan RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
25. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
26. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30
27. Leeroy25 - UK built Nissan RB30 with RB26 head in a R33 GT-R
28. mambastu - UK built Nissan RB30 (from R31) with RB26 head in a R32 GT-R
29. muzzer2002- rips rb30 bottom end c/w ric wood rb26 head in a 33 gtr still no finished lol
30.Andyh - being built by me to go in my r32gtr
31. MGT OSG RB30 Race Car
32.Neilo RK RB30 Race Car


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30
18. RK TUNING OSG RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
25. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
26. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30
27. Leeroy25 - UK built Nissan RB30 with RB26 head in a R33 GT-R
28. mambastu - UK built Nissan RB30 (from R31) with RB26 head in a R32 GT-R
29. muzzer2002- RIPS rb30 bottom end c/w ric wood rb26 head in a 33 gtr still no finished lol
30.Andyh - being built by me to go in my r32gtr
31. MGT OSG RB30 Race Car
32.Neilo RK RB30 Race Car
33. ATCO, RIPS RB30, R34 GTR
34. ATCO, RIPS RB30, R33 GTR


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

1. Gibson Nissan RB30
2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
3. Ludders RIPS RB30
4. Nismoman OSG RB32
5. Pupsi RIPS RB30
6. Sparks RIPS RB30
7. Ole RIPS RB30
8. Bayside GTR RIPS RB30
9. Irish R33 RIPS RB33
10. R34 with UK001 RIPS RB30
11. Combat Skylab RB30
12. Devil GTR RIPS RB30
13. Tweenie OSG RB30
14. garage D Nissan RB30
15. Car32 900+ nissan rb30
16. Purplesky nissan rb30
17. 1st West coast Performance RIPS RB30
18. RK TUNING OSG RB30
19. Ashfrancis, RIPS RB30
20. Sky-Engineering, RIPS RB30 with RB26 head (in S13)
21. Sky-Engineering, RIPS RB30 with RB26 head (in R33 GTR 4wd)
22. Sky-Engineering, RIPS RB30 with RB26 head (in R34 GTR 4wd)
23. DaveW AKA TheGTRShop old project car
24. Cardiff R33 (Ben) RSP RB30 GTT
25. Bubble RSP RB30 GTT
26. 2nd West coast performance RIPS RB30
27. Leeroy25 - UK built Nissan RB30 with RB26 head in a R33 GT-R
28. mambastu - UK built Nissan RB30 (from R31) with RB26 head in a R32 GT-R
29. muzzer2002- RIPS rb30 bottom end c/w ric wood rb26 head in a 33 gtr still no finished lol
30.Andyh - being built by me to go in my r32gtr
31. MGT OSG RB30 Race Car
32.Neilo RK RB30 Race Car
33. ATCO, RIPS RB30, R34 GTR
34. ATCO, RIPS RB30, R33 GTR
35. TeamGTR UK Built RB30, R33 GTR


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

*RB30*

RB30 bottom end - all parts from Rips and pistons from RB motorsport standard crank - upgraded gearbox internals all done by RB motorsport - max RPM 7200 , shit turbos to be changed to possible single turbine, 520 at the hubs - to be added to the list phenomenon price to pay for parts and total build to get crap performance - to be addressed.
For me if its a patrol bottom end or a OS bottom end surely these engines should be able to rev to 8500rpm with no issues if built correctly with uprated parts.
Dennis.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

skylion said:


> 1. Gibson Nissan RB30
> 2. Rockabilly Nissan RB30
> 3. Ludders RIPS RB30
> 4. Nismoman OSG RB32
> ...


36. Dennis Forrest gtr33 RB30 Build by RB motorsport.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Dennis said:


> RB30 bottom end - all parts from Rips and pistons from RB motorsport standard crank - upgraded gearbox internals all done by RB motorsport - max RPM 7200 , shit turbos to be changed to possible single turbine, 520 at the hubs - to be added to the list phenomenon price to pay for parts and total build to get crap performance - to be addressed.
> For me if its a patrol bottom end or a OS bottom end surely these engines should be able to rev to 8500rpm with no issues if built correctly with uprated parts.
> Dennis.


Depends how it has been built. Check with the builder for their opinion. My RIPS RB30 revs to 9000 comfortably. I know Rob has run his in excess of 10000 on occasions.


.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 22, 2008)

*RB Motorsport*

Rod said hes not happy with the standard crank rev to or higher than 7200rpm and rips that provided the parts say different - rod builds are awesome im sure its a solid build but its whether you take the chance by increasing the revs - then you have no come back if the engine goes bang or not - but who cares anyway.
it has Step 2 cams - but the turbos was really a test and they are shit which are -10 solid power but not quick enough - im looking for more torque and a better turbo either single or twins so much turbos to choose from fking nightmare lol


----------

